# Fly Tying Vises



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Would like to know what you are using to tie flies. I have been using a Griffin Patriot Vise for about 30 years. I paid $90 for it back in 1989 and it is a rotary vise and will hold just about any hook and has jaws that came with it for flies using < 22 size hooks. It is still going strong but I have never really liked where it clamps on the hook and have always liked the Renzetti style Travelers vise but not the tension band that it uses. The jaws are really good and you can bend a hook in them without it moving. Has anyone here used the Griffin Odyssey Spider vice and what do you think about it? I know it also has a tension band but it is a bit less money than a Travelers and I already have the base for the Griffin.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2020)

I use a peak rotary vice I picked up used on ebay. Cost $130 and came with a lower end fly tying kit and a bunch of material for tying freshwater flies. I used the piss out of it and it still works fine... Just replaced all my hand tools with nicer stuff.

Might be sacrilegious here but I don't see the value in spending a $600+ on a vice that does the same exact thing as mine. It holds a hook and spins.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I like my Regal


----------



## carpnasty (Apr 11, 2018)

I own a DynaKing Trekker, have used a Renzeetti Traveler and Peak. If i was to do it again, i'd pick the Peak in a heartbeat. I think build quality is comparable to the other 2, I like the jaws much more than either of the others, has a heavier base, and its much cheaper.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

I used a Renzetti traveler for years but grew frustrated with hte fact that the jaws pivot on the front fine adjustment screw. I had to replace that screw numerous times because it would get bent when I had to really crank down on a hook, I.E. tying deer hair on a thick hook. I wanted to upgrade to collet style jaws, and would love a Dyna King Barracuda, but just can't justify the coin. I bought a Peak and have been very happy with it, especially for the money. It is not as "refined" as the Renzetti or Dyna King, but functionally it fills my needs very well. I also like that the pedistal base is huge and heavy.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I like my Peak rotary. Nothing fancy, didn't break the bank, and I haven't found anything that I dislike about it.


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

+1 for the Peak. Love mine. No complaints


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

I have a peak, I have no real complaints. But it is all I know other than a real cheap one I got from a kit. They don't look super sexy, but they get the job done.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Dyna King barracuda for the win,
but I do drive a Cadillac...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Another Peak Rotary user here. Happy with mine and not sure I would replace it with anything but another Peak.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

backbone said:


> Dyna King barracuda for the win,
> but I do drive a Cadillac...


I wonder if I could get a Dyna King Bro Deal.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I have the Griffin and the Renzetti. The only issue I had with the Griffin is the screw down jaws, big deal I know... lol. Only reasons I went to the Renzetti is because it has a cam lock and I found it on sale and saved a good bit of money. Only negative about the Renzetti is it has a ratcheting head. So if you rotate it by the handle it’ll only spin one way. But, you can simply spin it by the end knob if you need to spin it both ways.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I have the griffin spider rotary, I bought it discounted and it does what I want, hold a hook without slipping and rotate. Honestly I wish I would have got the peak or Renzetti but this one works well enough where it doesn’t warrant replacement and was worth what I paid for it.
Coming from a non rotary vise to a rotary I don’t think I could ever go back.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

Another satisfied Peak customer.

I also have an older, non-rotary Regal. If I were tying nothing but bigger flies and didn't mind the extra cost, I'd have a rotary Regal.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

I've had my traveler over 10 years now. Nothing good and nothing bad to say about it. It just does its job!!


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Contrary to most thinking, I find that the simplest and smallest vise that will hold the hook you want to tie on is the best choice. I am totally happy with my HMH Spartan. There is less vise to get in the way of my fingers and less movement of the hook while working.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Griffin Montana mongoose, great vise and easy to use especially if you want to stay with a griffin. Tied thousands of flies with mine o er the last 7-8 years


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

The Renzetti Saltwater Traveler (left hand version) was my first vise, and one zillion flies later, it still does the trick. I can't imagine anything I'd like it to do that it does not do - which I'm sure is the case for any quality vise. We're the ones doing all the work - the vise just sits there (and spins, occasionally.)


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

I’ve got two, a Renzetti Traveler and a HMH Spartan. I like the Renzetti better simply because it’s easier and quicker for me to get the hook secure in the Renzetti and the hook stays secure. Nothing really wrong with the HMH, it just takes a little more fiddling with to get the hook set. The Renzetti is a pedestal base and I like that better than the C-clamp Spartan. Securing the hook effortlessly and quickly is the chief thing I want a vise to do.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

MatthewAbbott said:


> I have the Griffin and the Renzetti. The only issue I had with the Griffin is the screw down jaws, big deal I know... lol. Only reasons I went to the Renzetti is because it has a cam lock and I found it on sale and saved a good bit of money. Only negative about the Renzetti is it has a ratcheting head. So if you rotate it by the handle it’ll only spin one way. But, you can simply spin it by the end knob if you need to spin it both ways.


I believe you can adjust it so that it’s non-ratcheting.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I've been using the Renzetti Saltwater traveler for about 22yrs now and have very few complaints tying bushels of flies over the years. No doubt the Peak is another great value in a vice and have tied some good flies off of that one too.

Backbone has my dream vice and it's still on my bucket list after all these years. Humm, maybe one day.


----------



## Jdl80 (Nov 19, 2019)

peak rotary is the best bang for your buck. I’ve had mine over 15 years and have tied well over a thousand flies from size 20 midges to 6/0 shark flies.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Backwater said:


> I've been using the Renzetti Saltwater traveler for about 22yrs now and have very few complaints tying bushels of flies over the years. No doubt the Peak is another great value in a vice and have tied some good flies off of that one too.
> 
> Backbone has my dream vice and it's still on my bucket list after all these years. Humm, maybe one day.  But I was wondering if I had to drive a Caddy to own one?  I'm not a Caddy type of guy anyway, tho.


Its HARD holding these alligators down...
Wooooooooo


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

IRLyRiser said:


> I believe you can adjust it so that it’s non-ratcheting.


Man that would be great. I know you can flip it to ratchet the other way for tying left handed. I’ll have to dig deeper and see how to do it. Still a relatively new vise for me. 

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

backbone said:


> Its HARD holding these alligators down...
> Wooooooooo


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2020)

I 


Snakesurf said:


> Would like to know what you are using to tie flies. I have been using a Griffin Patriot Vise for about 30 years. I paid $90 for it back in 1989 and it is a rotary vise and will hold just about any hook and has jaws that came with it for flies using < 22 size hooks. It is still going strong but I have never really liked where it clamps on the hook and have always liked the Renzetti style Travelers vise but not the tension band that it uses. The jaws are really good and you can bend a hook in them without it moving. Has anyone here used the Griffin Odyssey Spider vice and what do you think about it? I know it also has a tension band but it is a bit less money than a Travelers and I already have the base for the Griffin.


I use the Nor Vice. I like rotary vices in general as they allow me to make sure that my flies achieve balance and symmetry. I can easily switch jaws for trout flies [small] to larger saltwater flies. I also tie tube flies for use while fishing for cuda.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

I have two DynaKing’s, a Barracuda and a Professional and agree with comments regarding the Peak vise. That said the Barracuda is nice at home but I like the simplicity of the Pro and it’s nice for traveling. I have a base, table and rail mount fit it which can be secured to a tubular rail on the boat - BTW I drive a Tesla....no not really that’s BS, I drive a truck....ha..ha! Incidentally, the Pro does everything I need for any type of fly tying...period.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

backbone said:


> Dyna King barracuda for the win,
> but I do drive a Cadillac...


I had a Peak for years, but the hook would slip with a lot of pressure. I have been tying with a Dynaking Barracuda and love how the hook fits in a groove, no way it can slip. I have friends that tie on Regal and they are really nice too


----------



## mtgreenheads (May 20, 2014)

I cannot say enough great things about my Regal. It was a huge purchase as a starving college student in the 90s, and has performed perfectly in every application. Their customer service is outstanding as well, I did return it once to have the jaws replaced.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

One more for peak 

also they are coming out with a new style clamp instead of the typical jaws


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

I went through three name brand vice's before I got my Peak. Now, I don't know if I will ever buy another vice. I have all three jaws but I mainly use the jaw that it came with (medium) The other accessories are great too. 

But I have to give a shout out to the lowly Danvice. I bought one while on a fishing trip in Montana for $69.00. My other name brand vice had crapped out. The Danvice worked perfectly as a backup, and I use it as my travel vice all the time now. I never thought it would last this long because it looks like it is made out of some sort of carbon fiber. But it has yet to fail me. It's a great cheap backup to my Peak.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Scott Kor said:


> The Danvice worked perfectly as a backup, and I use it as my travel vice all the time now


Ditto


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Steve_Mevers said:


> I had a Peak for years, but the hook would slip with a lot of pressure. I have been tying with a Dynaking Barracuda and love how the hook fits in a groove, no way it can slip. I have friends that tie on Regal and they are really nice too


Hey Steve, hope the fishing has been good for you there in the Pine Island area. I cut my teeth on a Regal and even a knockoff regal. Strong jaws for sure. But there is nothing like turning a fly on that perfect zero axis.


----------



## Captaindave (Apr 24, 2016)

Another satisfied Peak Vice owner, probably the best value vice available.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Wound up getting the Peak due to all the recommendations. It is really smooth for what I am doing and works well. My Griffin Patriot is a really good vice for many fly types but the Peak makes it easier on spinning due to the hook orientation on the vice. Thank you for all the advice.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I got a rotary vise that holds all hooks and i dont think it has a name on it. But i bet it cost under $65.


----------



## Pikebreath (Nov 29, 2018)

Stonfo Kaiman ,,,, an Italian made vice https://stonfo.com/en/p/kaiman-vise/

I started using this vise a couple years ago. It is the best vice I have ever used for securely holding a wide variety of hook sizes. My regal with the big game jaws may be bit easier to use on the biggest hooks (3/0 to 6/0) but for everything else the Kaiman is far superior,,,,, I have wore out my Renzetti and Griffin and would not even consider them in the same league as the Kaiman.

You do have to be a man to squeeze the jaws open,,,,


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

I have a traveler for 20 yrs , recently upgraded to Renzetti Master


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

SC on the FLY said:


> I have a traveler for 20 yrs , recently upgraded to Renzetti Master


Is this like the Jedi master of fly tying vises? Just kidding, really curious though how it compares to the traveler?


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Micro Thinfisher said:


> Is this like the Jedi master of fly tying vises? Just kidding, really curious though how it compares to the traveler?


The traveler is hard to beat, but I do like the Master better, It holds any size hook


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

That’s a good feature - I had to buy midge jaws for my Dyna-King Barracuda for tying small western NC flies.


----------



## Acuna (Sep 4, 2018)

Renzetti Traveler. Been tying on it for the last 20+ years. I’ve tied the tiniest of midge patterns for tailrace fishing out west to bigger stuff for bass and salt.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Acuna said:


> Renzetti Traveler. Been tying on it for the last 20+ years. I’ve tied the tiniest of midge patterns for tailrace fishing out west to bigger stuff for bass and salt.


Been following along this thread, and think I'm about to jump in on the fly tying game. The Renzetti traveler 2304 was what I've been looking at, and that was a concern if I'd be able to tie some of the smaller patterns.


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

Montana mongoose for probably 20 years. I bought this when they were way more inexpensive than most quality vises and I have never looked back. Back in the day I would tie up hundreds of size 20-24 and never had an issue. These days more like size 4-2/0. Never a problem. It has been a workhorse that my kids learned to tie on and kept on rolling. I am sure there are better out there and I would love to have tried a couple high dollar ones over the years but this one has served me well.

TR


----------



## Cactusspine (Jan 28, 2020)

I love my Apex vice


----------

